# When does the 2010 line hit the shops?



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Title says all!


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Call a Fuji dealer and they can call their Fuji rep if they don't know... or I would hope that would be a way to get a reasonably good answer. Otherwise I'm not sure when bikes come out since I'm in my first season of this stuff myself. If they are anything like motorcycles, the new models could roll out anywhere from this fall into spring of next year.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The 2010's should be starting to hit stores around October/November. Might be closer to December.


----------

